# Κοτσαμπάσης



## Aelialicinia

*Κοτσαμπάσης/δες - history buffs -- in a work of fiction how would you  translate this term?  Is it too narrow to say Greek traitors?  I know who they were... but in their historical context van this word be translated?  ANY HELP APPRECIATED.*


----------



## cougr

I've lost count of the various ways it has been rendered but the two predominant choices are "Kodjabashis" and "Kotzabasides" (occ. spelt Kot*s*abasides).


----------



## Aelialicinia

cougr said:


> I've lost count of the various ways it has been rendered but the two predominant choices are "Kodjabashis" and "Kotzabasides" (occ. spelt Kot*s*abasides).



yes thank you...but how about a translation?


----------



## cougr

I'm not sure as to its precise translation but I note that in his books, Richard Clogg has referred to them as "provincial notables". Elsewhere, they have variously been described simply as "notables" or "local (Greek/Christian) notables", "(Greek) primates", "local Christian governors" etc.


----------



## Aelialicinia

yes all suggestions you provide are correct...thank you !   unfortunately in the context of the text a more sinister meaning is required.   anyone else?


----------



## Perseas

In this small wikipedia  article you may find some useful information as well. It's based on Clogg's book, anyway.


----------



## sotos

Προεστοί is the word. You find κοτσαμπάσηδες mostly in the 20th c. left texts. It is supposed to give some negative hue to the word. The later is rare in 19th c. historical texts.


----------



## ireney

Aelialicinia some more context then? In general I would suggest you use an adjective. Is it talking about the cruelty of many προεστοί/κοτσαμπάσηδες (i'm not in a position to do a research and find out how often the κοτσαμπάσης was used in the 19th centrury btw) or about the corruption of many of said group of people or something else? Use "Kodjabashis" with the relative adjective I'd say.


----------



## Christo Tamarin

This word has two Turkish parts: *koca* and *baş*. Unfortunately, modern dictionaries do not provide this meaning of *kocabaşı*. This word was known in Bulgaria, too. It meant "mayor", "burgomaster", "village elder", e.g. (and also, *kocabaş *means "gros bétail" in French, I do not know how to say in English).

Note: At the link provided by Perseas, there is wrong info:  from Turkish: _hocabaṣı. _No, it is _kocabaṣı.
_


----------



## sotos

Christo Tamarin said:


> I do not know how to say in English).


Primates. Elder is not the best translation. In turkocracy the Kocabashis were in charge of collecting taxes on belhaf of the state, plus some other responsibilities. They were the first to lose their head in cases of revolts etc.


----------

